# Voltaje protoboard



## yukardo (Feb 21, 2007)

saludos

Amigos tengo una duda. cuanto es el maximo voltaje que se le puede aplicar a un protoboard? y se puede montar una etapa de rectificado de una fuente en el? gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Me parece que son 600V a 1A, si quieres armar una fuente rectificadora de 120 o 220 V no creo que exista problema, de todos modos por seguridad siempre trato de no usar lineas contiguas, dejo una linea sin usar entre cada linea cargada.. o mejor aun separo fase y neutro de cada lado de la barra central donde se ponen los circuitos integrados  y aislo la etapa de CA al menos con 2 lineas de agujeros sin usar para tratar de minimizar peligros de cortos circuitos.. 

Saludos...


----------



## JV (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola a ambos, en realidad depende un poco del protoboard, tengo uno nuevo que indica 400V 1A, uno bastante viejo que dice 600V 1.5A y otro que no indica nada de nada, ni la marca siquiera.

Saludos..


----------



## ajcarom (Abr 12, 2007)

El problema en realidad es de calentamiento y de corriente...
Puedes hacer pasar hasta 2.5 A por las lineas de un potoboard pero estas se calentaran y la parte plastica se derrite. Los o (las) protoboards estan diseñados para bajos niveles de corritente y tensión son para ejerccios de electrónica (No de potencia) para circuitos de 3 A para arriba y unos 50 V mejor usar PCB adecuadas y no protoboard.


----------



## odin (Abr 16, 2007)

hola tambien tengo que hablar de voltaje pero para un cny70 y no abri otro tema porque este habla de voltaje....

actualmente arme un proto que hace funcionar un cny70 y un motor ( el clasico del seguidor de lineas ) el problema empieza en que cuando pongo otro motor, y encienden los 2 al mismo tiempo ( cada uno  con un cny70) se alentan, siendo alimentados con 4.9 v CD, note que los motores continuan potentes con una pila de 9v pero no se que le pueda pasar a los cny70 con este voltaje.

el cny70 en la parte del fototransistor, esta conectada a 4.9v y una resistencia de 10k a tierra.
el diodo emisor esta a corriente 4.9v y una resistencia 680 ohms a tierra.

puedo usar el mismo circuito con una bateria de 9v????


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola,

queria montar una fuente de alimentacion. Para ello tengo un transformador a 18V y 2A, el puente de diodos y los condensadores ~10000uF

puedo montar esto en la protoboard? en caso de que no, como lo puedo montar / probar antes de soldar el definitivo?

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mientras sea para pruebas que no duren mucho (5 a 10 min) no veo problemas con hacer pasar los 2A, sin embargo por seguridad trata de usar 2 o mas lineas en paralelo uniendolas con cables entre si

Lo que si debes tener cuidado es con el calentamiento de los dispositivos que controlen la fuente, para que no derritan el plastico del protoboard, trata de ponerlos lo mas alejado posible del plastico


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gracias chico3001 por tu respuesta.

Hasta ahora solamente he usado las protoboard. Sabes que utilizar cuando se quiere hacer un circuito definitivo?
Me refiero a algo que pueda hacer yo mismo, sin necesidad de tener que mandarlo a fabrica.

Si me puedes ayudar o dar algun enlace te lo agradeceria.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 15, 2009)

Puedes usar placas universales preperforadas.... son muy faciles de encontrar en cualquier casa de electronica y tienen varios diseños, tramas, puntos o incluso como protoboard







La otra es que hagas una placa de circuito impreso por algun metodo de los ya platicados en el foro

Fabricación de circuitos impresos (PCB)
Diseño y Realización de PCB´S [Witronica]


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 16, 2009)

probare las platinas estas, si tienen patrones como en la protoboard parece facil de montar. Lo de las manualidades lo dejaremos para cuando entre en la categoria de usuario avanzado en x^x años...

Gracias


----------



## Electric14 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes. esperando que se encuentren de lo mejor me gustaria preguntar si alguien sabe cuanto voltaje soporta un protoboard, tomando en cuenta que mi protobard no tiene ninguna marca de fabricante. 

Gracias ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2014)

Unos 500 a 600V.... a corrientes muy pequeñas....aunque sinceramente yo no lo llevaria tan al extremo... maximo le pondria 220V y eso con muchas precauciones...


----------

